# Milk steaming slowed down a bit



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

For this video I reduced the steam boiler pressure from 1.2 to 1.05 BAR, this adds about 8-10 seconds to the steaming process but is good for showing people who havent done it before (Note the Brewtus can happily be cranked up to 1.4BAR and more but that is too intense for me for day-to-day use and my little 160-220ml milk requirement!). In the video the milk was semi-frozen, tiny bit of milk-slush to defrost at the start, again adds time and good for beginners. The key is to get the milk spinning/rolling and keep the momentum, with very subtle raising and lowering of the jug.

Anyway right or wrong this is how I steam... for flat-white I reduce the stretching phase and for a cappa increase it. I keep my hand on the bottom of the jug and kill the steam when it is almost unbareable to hold, I dont even need to look at the temp-tag I know the milk will be sweet and not too hot, this is how we like it at home, probably a little cooler than you'd get in a coffee shop.

Video quality is washed out a little bit by the light but hopefully you get a good idea. Next video I will steam and pour to show the resulting texture.


----------

